# Attention Satilla River area hunters



## medic1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I love Woody's but thought it would be good to also have a group page on Facebook for those in my area. If you live in the Satilla River area check out my page and please join. 
Go to FB and search for Satilla Outdoors.
www.facebook.com


----------

